# TODAY on RO



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 4, 2008)

[align=center]TODAY ON RO[/align]

[align=center]Prayers and suggestions are needed for TinysMomâs bunnies! [/align]

[align=center]ray:[/align]

[align=center]*Leaf* has had a lot of unfortunate things going on. Missouri has been hit with torrential rains and flooding. Please send GOOD WEATHER VIBES to her! [/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO *Bramble Briar86*[/align]

[align=center]:balloons:[/align]

[align=center]Midwest Rabbit Rescue will be getting a visit from Zootoo soon, and their local news might be checking it out![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Congratulations to *Flashy* who recognized *Pollyâs Delphi* as yesterdayâs mystery bun! [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]And Who is this Gorgeous Rabbit?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Flashy (Apr 4, 2008)

^I'd forgotten about that, I was surprised to see my name there, lol.

Can I also please draw everyone's attention tothis thread, because Greta has made a beautiful tribute to the buns who were lost last year, and I think more people need to see it. But be prepared to bawl like a baby.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 4, 2008)

Does anyone have a guess as to who that sweet bunny is? 

Hint: She has something in common with Joan Rivers!


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 4, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Does anyone have a guess as to who that sweet bunny is?
> 
> Hint: She has something in common with Joan Rivers!


Pellette!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 4, 2008)

What do pellets have to do with Joan Rivers? What's the connection, I don't get it! Pellette is gorgeous though, she's Erik's new buddy! I seem to be having bunny brain farts lately...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2008)

Pellette has had cosmetic surgery to fix her "double chin" LOL! Joan jokes about how many face lifts and stuff she's had. Sorry, I know that was bad..... but it was all I could think of!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 5, 2008)

The final Zootoo standings are in and Midwest finished at #6:

http://www.zootoo.com/makeover/standings/

[align=center]Midwest is guaranteed to receive $5,000!!!![/align]
[align=left]The site visit is scheduled for April 24th and the first place $1 million dollar winner and second place $10,000 winner will be announced May 15th in Orlando, FL. Let's all wish them the best of luck.[/align]


----------

